# YouTube reportedly buying Twitch for $1 billion



## Desmond (May 19, 2014)

And just in time for The International Dota 2 Championships too.



> Sources with Variety report that YouTube is nearing a deal to buy Twitch, the popular game streaming startup, for $1 billion. The deal is said to be an all-cash offer and will close "imminently," according to Variety; The Wall Street Journal, however, has followed up with a report claiming that discussions are "early" and that "a deal isn't imminent." The move, if it succeeds, would effectively put one of the web's most highly trafficked sites firmly in Google's hands.
> 
> Details are currently scarce. However, for YouTube's part, the move makes sense. Twitch, launched in 2011, has since become a premier destination for video game live-streams, and has effectively turned titles as offbeat as Pokemon into spectator sports. It currently has more than 1 million unique users broadcasting on its platform every month, and, according to a recent DeepField study, ranks ahead of even Google in terms of broadband traffic during peak hours. Twitch functionality is built into both the PlayStation 4 and Xbox One game consoles.
> 
> ...



Source : *www.theverge.com/2014/5/18/5729460/youtube-reportedly-buying-twitch-for-1-billion


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2014)

Wow.. more ads.


----------



## Pasapa (May 19, 2014)

Join scroogle plus to view dota


----------



## rish1 (May 19, 2014)

this is not good  

now nobody can compete to youtube.. and they can do whatever they want to , atleast twitch was looking to be going great .. youtube before 2013 was awesome.. reading comments itself was very much entertaining.. now its all screwed up + that buffer pause uff....


----------



## theserpent (May 19, 2014)

Great!This world has no room for innovation or competition.All these major's end up buying amazing start ups and ruin it!
@^*^ Google


----------



## arijitsinha (May 19, 2014)

New stretch goal in dota 2 compendium. 1 million $ , Steam will buy twitch.


----------



## theserpent (May 19, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> New stretch goal in dota 2 compendium. 1 million $ , Steam will buy twitch.



Good morning 
Stretch goal is touching 6 million


----------



## Desmond (May 19, 2014)

Everyone is saying that the news is unconfirmed. So, this is most likely a rumor. I think we should wait and watch.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 19, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Good morning
> Stretch goal is touching 6 million



umm.. i meant billion.


----------



## Desmond (May 19, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> umm.. i meant billion.



If they really do that. I am sure the fans would be crazy enough to contribute.


----------



## RCuber (May 19, 2014)

Just one billion?


----------



## Desmond (May 19, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Just one billion?



You mean the price Google is buying Twitch or what we are proposing Steam to buy Twitch at?


----------



## RCuber (May 19, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> You mean the price Google is buying Twitch or what we are proposing Steam to buy Twitch at?



one billion is a little less considering how popular Twitch is ..


----------



## snap (May 19, 2014)

if any songs are playing in background of a stream would google take it down citing copyright infringement?


----------



## Desmond (May 20, 2014)

RCuber said:


> one billion is a little less considering how popular Twitch is ..



Yeah, but Twitch has not commented, so we don't know what the deal is.

- - - Updated - - -



snap said:


> if any songs are playing in background of a stream would google take it down citing copyright infringement?



****!, that would totally suck.

- - - Updated - - -

One reason why this is not a good idea : Twitch Chat Users May Destroy YouTube Ecosystem


----------



## $hadow (May 20, 2014)

They rarely comment on such deals all we end up is final confirmation that we ought this.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 25, 2014)

It's confirmed.

Google's $1B purchase of Twitch confirmed -- joins YouTube for new video empire | GamesBeat | Games | by Dean Takahashi


----------



## snap (Aug 7, 2014)

*blog.twitch.tv/2014/08/3136/ :\


----------



## snap (Aug 26, 2014)

A Letter from the CEO - Twitch

Amazon buys Twitch : DotA2


----------



## Desmond (Aug 26, 2014)

Wow. That was...unexpected.


----------



## rhyansy (Aug 26, 2014)

Amazon and not YouTube. How can the partnership actually work?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 26, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> Amazon and not YouTube. How can the partnership actually work?



Don't ask me, I didn't make that deal. 

- - - Updated - - -

At least there will be no "Create a Google+ account to chat".


----------

